# garnish, accompaniment (food)



## questin

Ey guys!
The dictionary says příloha or obloha, but if I look for in google images (heh, my way to know if it's a proper translation) it doesn't show pictures about regulary. Well, jsut in příloha, but not very many.
Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## questin

Maybe somebody can tell me what are the most typical in Czech Republic...


----------



## jazyk

The dictionary I checked says both obloha and příloha mean garnish, but I hear the latter for garnish much more often. The evidence of my ears tells me obloha (usually) means sky.

However, příloha can be rice, dumplings, potatoes, and obloha can be raw vegetable on a plate.


----------



## Faustin

questin said:


> Maybe somebody can tell me what are the most typical in Czech Republic...



_Knedlíky_ - dumplings are quite a typical Czech side dish.


----------



## atcheque

Hola,

For sure _příloha_ is what is written in my canteen. It is all mostly raw vegetables (cucumber, tomatoes...)
_Knedlíky_ is a side dish like could be potatoes, pasta, rice...


----------



## jazyk

Yo diría que obloha está más para guarnición (acepción 2) y příloha más para acompañamiento (acepción 4).

Furthermore, note that the prefix při in příloha indicates that something is added, whereas ob in obloha means around something. The corresponding verbs are obložit (to cover,to tile, to panel, to lay around something, to garnish) and přiložit (to apply on, to appose, to lay, to enclose, to attach).


----------



## abeseda

generally, not just talk about food:

příloha - addendum - something added
obloha - something laid around

garnish - specific "gastronomical word": http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=garnish&allowed_in_frame=0


----------

